# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  How to get the Windows System Colors

## crpietschmann

Use the System.Drawing.SystemColors namespace to get the Windows system colors.



```
'' This retrieves the HighlightText color and assigns it to the BackColor of a form

myForm.BackColor = System.Drawing.SystemColors.HighlightText
```

----------


## biswajitdas

to  handle the window color you can take the help ofGDI + panel

like


Beside the fact that GDI+ API is easier and flexible than GDI, there are many more new features added to the API. Some of the new features GDI+ offers are  

Ø       Improved Colors. Now GDI+ comes with more colors and these are compatible with other colors such as Windows etc.  
Ø       Antialiasing support  
Ø       Gradient brushes  
Ø       Splines  
Ø       Transformation and Matrices  
Ø       Scalable reasons  
Ø       Alpha Blending 



biswajit das

----------

